# 4 Lebei Car Kids Ride On Vehicle Toys Lot Non Electric



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

eBay Auctions said:


> *US $124.95* (0 Bid)
> End Date: Wednesday Jun-04-2008 19:26:47 PDT
> Bid now | Add to watch list
> 
> More...


I cant picture how a kid would sit on that thing. Not without needing a chiropractor by 5. Videos?


----------

